# Inspiration of a bike trip to Huangshan



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

I, my wife and Chi-ming went to Mount Huangshan for Easter holiday last month. Huangshan, known as 'the loveliest mountain of China', was acclaimed through art and literature during a good part of Chinese history. The film ‘Couching tiger hidden dragon‘ was made in that area.
Located in the southern part of Anhui Province, the Yellow Mountains extend across - Shexian, Yixian, Taiping and Xiuning. They rose above the earth surface as a result of movement of the earth's crust over a hundred million years ago. Later they underwent the erosion of Quaternary glaciation and have gradually become what they are today.
They come to the conclusion that the fantastic pines, the grotesque rocks, the sea of clouds and the hot springs are the four major attractions of the Yellow Mountains.

That’s me and my wife on the right hand side in this picture taken before we went up to the peaks of the Yellow Mountains.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

We stayed up at the peaks of the Yellow Mountain for three days and two nights. The weather at the peaks was really unpredictable. The first day was sunny. I was hoping to see the sea of clouds, I prayed for rain at the first night.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

Clouds came in at late afternoon, there was no chance to see the sun set that evening.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

It started raining that night and didn’t stop before we left. Visibility was poor, somewhere around 20 meters, we were all disappointed.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

At the end of the days, all we could do was to take picture of the sea of clouds from a poster.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

Huangshan, I promise you, I will be back.

There were flowers at least at the foot of the mountain.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

A couple of pictures taken at the West Lake of Hangzhou on the way home.

Flowers taken by wife.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

We went there three weeks afterward with our bikes, ride report should be ready in 10 days, have to wait for pictures taken by Chi-ming.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Wow*

I mean, WOW. Thanks for sharing those pictures. My climbing gear (the rope kind, not the bike kind) began screaming my name at some of those pictures.

Very nice.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Thanks!*

All of these pictures you've posted are absolutely beautiful. I really would like to get out of the U.S. and explore places like what you've posted.

Thanks for the pictures!

Arby.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Every time you post a report I want to go there.*

.....


----------



## frank_grupt (Jun 28, 2004)

*Ditto*

Both the wow and the ache to grab my climbing gear bag and hop on a plane. Unfortunately, I'd have to sell my bike to afford a ticket.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

simply beautiful. it never ceases to amaze me that there are countless beautiful places in this world that i don't even know exist. thanks for enlightening me and giving me something to daydream about. looking forward to that ride report.  

the_dude


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*fascinated (and clueless) about China*

A friend of mine should be living in Beijing before long... I hope to take the family over to visit him once the baby's not a baby any more. I've never even been in that part of the world but his descriptions and your pictures make me want to go! How close is this to the big city? Is it a family outing sort of place, or pretty difficult hiking?


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Fantastic Photos. 

We're coming to China June 13th. Beijing, Xian, Hangzhou, Jiande, and Shanghai.

Bringing my daughter back to experience the country of her birth. I'm really excited. 

Thanks for the shot of West Lake.

Scot


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Fantastic photos again...*

...very dramatic, very imposing shots of the mountains. The fog and clouds make for an even more enigmatic appearance. The clarity of that turquoise pool in the first picture is also enticing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

fastfullback said:


> A friend of mine should be living in Beijing before long... I hope to take the family over to visit him once the baby's not a baby any more. I've never even been in that part of the world but his descriptions and your pictures make me want to go! How close is this to the big city? Is it a family outing sort of place, or pretty difficult hiking?


It is about 300km from Hangzhou. There is an air port at the foot of the mountain. There are also cable cars to bring you to the top of the mountain, however, you have to go up and down between peaks by stairs. No rope please ! It is the most famous mountain in China, full of tourists at the top.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*thank you for the response, and the pictures.*

It's just a fantasy trip at this point, but it sure gives me something to work towards while the kids are little.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Kai-Ming,
You always seem to post the most incredible reports with amazing photography. I must say that you are very talented with a camera. Thanks.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

kai-ming said:


> I, my wife and Chi-ming went to Mount Huangshan for Easter holiday last month. ......


Better times man, better times.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Good memories are a good thing always.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful.


----------

